# Sometimes the Great One amazes me



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I can't believe a President would stoop this low, but I guess considering.........................

Obama Registry

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I heard that on the radio the other day. What a sponger. Not much different than the guy at the intersection with a cardboard sign that asks for food money. The only difference is the guy at the intersection needs it. Obama wants young couples just starting out with perhaps very low income to give up the gifts that start their household so he can have another four years of failure. Little King Barry.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> I heard that on the radio the other day. What a sponger. Not much different than the guy at the intersection with a cardboard sign that asks for food money. The only difference is the guy at the intersection needs it. Obama wants young couples just starting out with perhaps very low income to give up the gifts that start their household so he can have another four years of failure. Little King Barry.


Israel loves Obama, his cabinet is full of Israeli dual citizens. in all likeliohood, he is our next Pressident.


















'He supported a United Nations resolution Israel accepted regarding the Jewish state's handling of the Gaza flotilla in 2010; he made a middle-of-the-night phone call last year to get Egyptian authorities to rescue Israeli Embassy employees trapped by an angry mob; he provided Israel with two loan guarantees totaling $5.78 billion; he gave Israeli products what amounts to most favored nation status in the face of calls for a boycott of Israeli goods; and he enhanced Israel's missile defense.'


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Your posts are like reading Andersen Prunty except,,,, he's entertaining. :lol: 
http://bizarrocentral.com/312-2/andersen-prunty/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Israel loves Obama, his cabinet is full of Israeli dual citizens. in all likeliohood, he is our next Pressident.


Where did you find any connection to Israel, etc. I can see you taking a Rorschach test. What's this butterfly like ink blot look like ------ Obama kissing a Jew. What's this barbell like ink spot look like -------- two Jews fighting over spaghetti. What's this bird like looking ink blot look like to you ------- a Jewish banker waving money. What's this ink blot look like ------ a Jew filing false income tax. When you eat alphabet soup does it spell Jews take over the world.

Get serious before someone thinks your Mahmoud Ahmadinejad on nodakoutdoors.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

No shyte, an American President that's pro-Israel? Stop the press. Has that ever happened????

By the way, the sky is blue last time I checked.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman.....

You forgot the ink blot that looks like BUSH ruining america with a jew stealing money from the USA.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:eyeroll:

This guy...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Plainsman.....
> 
> You forgot the ink blot that looks like BUSH *lying while he is* ruining america with a jew stealing money from the USA.


Fixed it for you. :laugh:

huntin1


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks....it does sound better that way..... :beer:


----------

